# WIND OUT AWNING or NOT ?



## barnybg (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,some info please and maybe a _ HOW TO ? _.

I have an Elddis Autoquest and thought about fitting a wind-out awning to the side....in fact i have one 300 x 200new (unfitted) ,but it seems really heavy to fit ?! Is there a difference in for instance,house awnings and M/H awnings ?I purchased this in a large supermarket type place.
Its wind out roller,with arms that come out sideways,is the vehicle strong enough to support this (what weight are they usually) is there certain places to drill through for support ?
Anyone fitted one to a Motorhome/van theirselves ?getting second thoughts now !!!!


----------



## Boxerman (Apr 11, 2010)

Our van came with one already fitted, we don't use it much at they are only a sunshade really.

What make/ model is it? does it not have instructions?

Frank


----------



## paulamy (Apr 11, 2010)

is it a motorhome specific awning?. when we fit them to our conversions we reinforce the inside either with wood or steel as when they are out they create quite a strain .Also when you drive potholes cause a jolt and if you dont have a secure fixing it will come loose and eventually fall off. if you need more info message me and i will tell you more,paul


----------



## AndyC (Apr 11, 2010)

It sounds as if it's one made for a house not a motorhome. Probably very heavy and with no proper retaining mechanism.

AndyC


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyC said:


> It sounds as if it's one made for a house not a motorhome. Probably very heavy and with no proper retaining mechanism.
> 
> AndyC



Also may not like having salt water sprayed into it from all angles whilst driving down the motorway. I would stay away from putting it on the van.

We use ours all weathers rain or sun when on sites, not much when wilding. 

In the rain it gives you an extra place to stand and take off wet weather gear and boots before getting in the MH, In summer nice shady area to sit if you want. Get one with zips then you can get a front and sides and you can have an extra room great for partys in the rain


----------



## barnybg (Apr 11, 2010)

*Help please.*

Thanks guys,this one is just  a rolled up blind/shade with folding arms to the side made of alloy ? with a long winder to turn it ,in/out,its big 300 x200 approx 10 foot by 6 foot. (it may be a house type,hence the question of weight ?)perhaps a seller could give me an approx weight for the size and wether it could be used for the camper,this one is 23 kgs.
I purchased it for a sun barrier as it rarely rains in BG,well not from May to October anyhow but it does get very HOT ! as for salt spray,none of that except maybe from the sea,but usually calm as a pond.


----------



## paulamy (Apr 11, 2010)

does it have a name on it? that would give us a clue as to it suitability.if it is a proper camper one it would be able to take the rest of the awning which is handy as it gives you an extra room


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 11, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Thanks guys,this one is just  a rolled up blind/shade with folding arms to the side made of alloy ? with a long winder to turn it ,in/out,its big 300 x200 approx 10 foot by 6 foot. (it may be a house type,hence the question of weight ?)perhaps a seller could give me an approx weight for the size and wether it could be used for the camper,this one is 23 kgs.
> I purchased it for a sun barrier as it rarely rains in BG,well not from May to October anyhow but it does get very HOT ! as for salt spray,none of that except maybe from the sea,but usually calm as a pond.



The weight sounds heavy, go here and you will see that a 4.2 metre fiamma is only 10kg Agent Fiamma - The UK's Leading Online Fiamma Accessory Agent, but in the zip awning section they are all 20+ kg  without knowing the make and model I don't think you will find out.

Does it have any legs that fold down and onto the floor? All the van blinds I have seen have these and they are needed to take the weight of the blind or you can buckle the van sides or rip the bolts out, you also peg them to the floor to prevent wind lifting the blind and ripping it off the van or bending the bits or van


----------



## barnybg (Apr 11, 2010)

*Help roll out sunshade/awning ?*

Having looked at Fiammi  site,they start at 10 kilo but go up to a staggering 50kg !!! but they do have poles at the outer end ?
So looks like mine is a house type ? i will unwrap tomorrow from box,just worried wether sides of van are strong enough lol,would also like pics of fitting outside/inside (if possible anyone? )did think of fitting to roof instead of side,if possible and _ glueing in place _ same glue as suplied to fit _ solar panels _ ( i also have one of them coming 100w ,due tom or next day )so will need help with that too,if i cant follow instructions ,lol.
I have spare poles from old caravan awning,so could probably work out how to fit these,but still unsure of that weight...so wall or roof mounted ?glued or bolted ?


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 11, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Having looked at Fiammi  site,they start at 10 kilo but go up to a staggering 50kg !!! but they do have poles at the outer end ?
> So looks like mine is a house type ? i will unwrap tomorrow from box,just worried wether sides of van are strong enough lol,would also like pics of fitting outside/inside (if possible anyone? )did think of fitting to roof instead of side,if possible and _ glueing in place _ same glue as suplied to fit _ solar panels _ ( i also have one of them coming 100w ,due tom or next day )so will need help with that too,if i cant follow instructions ,lol.
> I have spare poles from old caravan awning,so could probably work out how to fit these,but still unsure of that weight...so wall or roof mounted ?glued or bolted ?



They are normally bolted onto motorhomes, don't under estimate the the weight and turning force at the fulcrum when extended out, this is why they are sprung and also why the poles are needed when its extended. Hope you understand, I don't want to patronise  but basicly hold a weight close to your body and then hold it out straight at arms length. The bolts will bend your van sides if its too heavy.

With mine its bolted in 4 places and on the inside of the van there are metal plates internally to spread the load. Its a fibreglass van so pretty ridgid

If you have a panel van I would consider fitting it to the roof if possible I'm pretty sure I have seen this done on a transit based selfbuild. After reading this thread I can see why now 

Zeezee fitted his own sun canopy maybe he can help


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds highly dangerous to fit a house awning without the proper brackets and attatcments.

I woukd deff return it and get the proper awning and give us a ring as regards the correct one for your van

Peter


----------

